# Fertilizer Plant Coming to ND



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A 3 billion dollar fertilizer plant is coming to North Dakota....taking advantage of the gas and oil boom.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/chs_to_build_new_fertilizer_plant_in_north_dakota__NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Supposed to be operational by 2018. Also sounds like they will me making DEF fluid there. I think its a good thing especially since they flare off so much gas out west anyway.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

CHS is the owner of the Co-Op in our town. It is farmer owned. Just can't see how this will work unless they get a lot of free money from the garment.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> CHS is the owner of the Co-Op in our town. It is farmer owned. Just can't see how this will work unless they get a lot of free money from the garment.


CHS has been expanding hereabouts very rapidly and VERY competitively! Causes me to wonder if they'll be around in a few years.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They are the namesake of the new St. Paul Saints stadium. For an undisclosed amount.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> They are the namesake of the new St. Paul Saints stadium. For an undisclosed amount.


Just what coops where created to do,jeeze.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Just what coops where created to do,jeeze.


damn, they never got my vote on that! Dividend getting smaller every year


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I forget which Coop it was that got into the hog business in a huge way yrs back then hogs went to $8.First they went in to competition with the farmers that patronized them then they broke the co that farmers helped build and lost all the equity that was there.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

indulged in some copy and past.

CHS Inc., a leading farmer-owned cooperative and a global agriculture and energy business, announced it will proceed with construction of a fertilizer manufacturing plant at Spiritwood, N.D.

The CHS fertilizer plant will produce more than 2,400 tons of ammonia daily which will be further converted to urea, UAN and Diesel Exhaust Fuel (DEF). The majority of the nitrogen products from the plant will serve farmer-owned cooperatives and independent farm supply retailers within a 200-mile radius of the plant in the Dakotas, parts of Minnesota, Montana and Canada.

use an estimated 88,000 MM British thermal units/day of natural gas,* 40 megawatts/day of electricity and 2,400-2,700 gallons/minute of water. *Emphases added.

http://www.agprofessional.com/news/dealer-update-articles/CHS-to-build-fertilizer-plant-at-Spiritwood-ND--274096361.html


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The co-op you are thinking of Cy is Farmland. They got their asses handed to em BIG time. We were Farmland members back then. When hogs were at $8, I had my first batch of feeder pigs at the time. I also got my ass handed to me.


----------

